# Nick's Pic Thread



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wanted to wipe the slate clean with a new thread.

8 weeks ago:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

15 stone 4


----------



## Canadianguy (Aug 1, 2006)

your hulking bro I just read ur 2007 goals, time to cut up eh? I reckon youll look pretty damn good losing a little body fat, not that u dont already


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

hi mate

looking large well done, lean down for the summer should turn a few heads,

all the best

R


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Cheers

i suppose i'm hovering around the 18 - 20% mark now, would be great to get to 10 %!!

gonna be asking some questions on boards like this to help get that result.

Nick


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

hi nick

i sit at 10-14% all year which is a struggle for me as i naturally sit on the endo side of body types used to be 35%fat 250lbs. but my diet is strick on carbs and cardio is 20mins after weights. nearer the time id love to help u with a diet,

R


----------



## davedizzle (Jan 29, 2007)

A fellow Bristolian!

Nice work mate, looking solid.

Where do you train?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

PULSE gym up at the university in Clifton, or EMPIRE.... how about yourself?

cheers

Nick


----------



## davedizzle (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Nick, currently at Horfield Sports centre.. it's always busy and not really geared for bodybuilding. Planning to join the gym at university (UWE) next month.


----------



## Admirerer4Muscle (Jun 20, 2007)

Lookin real beefy man, broad back, but your front shots are the best. Nice veined shoulders, good guns, pecs need to get more bulk. Aught to peirce your nipps the way they stand out hard. Rings would look hot for sure. Keep it up big man.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Admirerer4Muscle said:


> Lookin real beefy man, broad back, but your front shots are the best. Nice veined shoulders, good guns, pecs need to get more bulk. Aught to peirce your nipps the way they stand out hard. Rings would look hot for sure. Keep it up big man.


God damn, nearly pissed my pants with that one.

Literally


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Bully - dont encourage him - soaked underpants is probably another of his turn ons.

So Nick (Mr Hardnipps) - are you going to take him up on the offer pmsl


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nick-FFS dont tell him you got a prince albert 

pmsl


----------

